# EFL muskie



## Bassky

I was bass fishing Saturday morning, throwing a chatterbait. Fishing was slow. I casted to the bank and my lure shot off to the right. Set the hook and the fight was on! Within a couple of seconds, the fish jumps out of the water. My brother starts laughing, its a gar. As I got it closer to the boat it jumps again. I yelled, get the net!! It's a muskie. I fought the fish for about a minute, got the fish to the boat and my brother nets it. Made the mistake of putting the netted fish in the boat. SLIME city. Got the hook out. Then placed my hand in the gill area to hold the fish for a photo. The fish starts flopping around shaking, my hand slides up into the mouth area and I get a real whoopin put on my right hand. My hand and my brother got it too, bled for 2 hours. Measured the fish, 36". My second biggest muskie for me. Biggest came from Cave Run Lake, 40". Nice fish, guessing it weighed around 12-15lbs. Very healthy thick fish. I got the picture on my phone. Will post later. Released in bleeding state. Not sure if she made it or not. She was bleeding and me and my brother were bleeding. Only 3 bass caught, all dinks, and one hybrid. Fished later for crappie, zeroed out. Water temps were 76 in the morning and by evening, it got up to 83 degrees. Fishing was sloooow!
Bassky:B


----------



## gibson330usa

Sounds like a bloody good time. Hope she made it.


----------



## Roscoe

R.I.P.Mr.Musky.:excruciating:



Roscoe


----------



## bowdog45

Agreed Roscoe.... slim chance it survived this.

Bassky, here's some info for the "next" time. 
http://www.muskygrunt.com/muskie-fi...gement/how-to-handle-a-muskie-and-muskellunge


----------



## Roscoe

How about keeping the photo for you own collection.Don't see any need for it on here.



Roscoe


----------



## whodeynati

Post that photo I would love to see it. Maybe in the next year or 2 those fish take off! Hopefully. 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

Awesome! Love to see a pic!


----------



## H2O Mellon

Wow guys .... I'm a bit disappointed about some of these comments. Is it that hard to be respectful? Why not try to give suggestions on how to do it better next time? The muskie wasn't targeted by the obvious mention of bass fishing. Things are going to happen. I'm sure Bassky wasn't the only guy catching muskie Saturday morning.


----------



## H2O Mellon

By the way BASSKY... good job. EF should hold some 40+ inch fish by now.


----------



## Kickinbass91

I think posting info on how to properly handle musky would be a good thing especially for us bass guys who occasionally hook them from time to
Time. Have always wanted to catch one so congrats to the poster. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim1848

Kickinbass91 said:


> I think posting info on how to properly handle musky would be a good thing especially for us bass guys who occasionally hook them from time to
> Time. Have always wanted to catch one so congrats to the poster.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1. It's not like they make muskie repellent for bass lures. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy

Congratulations on the muskie. Cut the guy some slack. He wasn't prepared for the muskie. He could have even kept the fish if he had wanted to and used it for garden fertilizer.


----------



## Shortdrift

Roscoe said:


> How about keeping the photo for you own collection.Don't see any need for it on here.
> 
> Roscoe



How about keeping comments like this to yourself. Don't see any need for it on here.


----------



## Johio786

Congrats! I caught a 36er bass fishing earlier this year to. Musky are tough. I'm sure it will take off fine. I hooked into many bass fishing. My best resolve was to always keep a glove and a pair of lip grippers in my box.. Lip grippers are a lot safer then gilling for you and the fish. I've caught more off shore than I have on a boat while bass fishin. ahah again great catch! Would love to see a pic.


----------



## backlashed

Shortdrift said:


> How about keeping comments like this to yourself. Don't see any need for it on here.


+1. 

Looking forward to seeing the pic off your phone!


----------



## SConner

Bassky - Congratulations on a nice catch, I too would love to see a picture of the fish.

On handling muskie & pike - The less time they spend out of water the better. If they are secure in a net of enough size, keep it in the water while removing the hook. If have problems getting the hook out of its mouth it is nice to have side nips to cut the hook. If cut in the right place, the barbed end will fall right out and you simply replace the hook later. Using a wet rubberized glove will help protect the slime layer and will keep your fingers from getting fouled up in the gills if you hand ends up under the gill plate. If you don't have bogogrip in the boat you can hold them very firm by the gill plate by turning your fingers out and grasping just the plate (keep fingers out of the gills). I have seen others handle them successfully by gripping firmly from the top of the head but I find this awkward for me and may not be an option on bigger fish. Support the lower end of the fish when lifting out of the water for a quick picture then get in back in the water.

I river fish almost exclusively and have not caught many muskie but have caught many pike. Carrying the side nips was the best move I ever made in terms of quick healthy release. At the first indication the hook is going to be stubborn I simply cut the hook as close to the entry point as possible and the lure comes right out. Hooks are very cheap to replace!


----------



## Bassky

Don't read my posts. If I want to put on here I will. I don't need anyone to tell me what to post or not post. Uncalled for reply. It is never my intention to do harm to fish when I catch and release. I always try to not touch the fish or remove slime from the fish. Sorry some of you think so.


----------



## CincyFisher

Nice fish bassky. Too bad the bass bite is slow. I got a bass club tournament Saturday on east fork...


----------



## Bassky

There was a bass tx last sat too. I talked to one fella, said he had 3 bass around 5lbs, fishing a small jig. Didn't see anyone catching any fish.


----------



## Roscoe

Bassky,I was not knocking your catch.But I for one do not care to see a Bloody Musky that is going to bite the dust.And what's up with all the LOVE to see the photo? If you are fishing for Bass a 10-12" Red Shad Culprit worm is hard to beat.If you think you might catch a Musky while Bass fishing,smash down the barbs for quick release.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## 9Left

Shortdrift said:


> How about keeping comments like this to yourself. Don't see any need for it on here.


+2... Love to see the pic!


----------



## 9Left

Roscoe said:


> Bassky,I was not knocking your catch.But I for one do not care to see a Bloody Musky that is going to bite the dust.And what's up with all the LOVE to see the photo? If you are fishing for Bass a 10-12" Red Shad Culprit worm is hard to beat.If you think you might catch a Musky while Bass fishing,smash down the barbs for quick release.Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


The only thing you were doing was knocking his catch.... Can It


----------



## Roscoe

9Left said:


> The only thing you were doing was knocking his catch.... Can It


Gee 9 Left,you joined in 6-12 and have over 1800 posts.Either you are the best Fishermaan in these parts or you like to talk a lot.Sounds like you know little about Muskies.If you are able to lift a net with a Musky in it,I'll take you along one day this Fall and maybe you can learn something.



Roscoe


----------



## HOUSE

I love muskie threads!!! You guys are brutal to each other. I always wanted to know what you guys did in between those 10,000 casts!


----------



## imalt

Roscoe said:


> Gee 9 Left,you joined in 6-12 and have over 1800 posts.Either you are the best Fishermaan in these parts or you like to talk a lot.Sounds like you know little about Muskies.If you are able to lift a net with a Musky in it,I'll take you along one day this Fall and maybe you can learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I thought I was going to get to be the net guy Gary. Damn gave away my spot already


----------



## imalt

HOUSE said:


> I love muskie threads!!! You guys are brutal to each other. I always wanted to know what you guys did in between those 10,000 casts!


There is no loyalty in the musky world. It is kind of like the hybrid world where someone tells two guys to go try a new spot while they catch all the big hybrids at a different spot.


----------



## Roscoe

Sorry Ian.Maybe 8Left will pass on the Musky trip.House, it doesn't take 10,000 casts anymore.I average one about every 14hrs.on the lake.You just have to know when to go.By the way Ian that Musky net is always ready when you are.And saying one more time I was not 'nocking your catch Bassky.All I'm saying is that if you fish where there are Muskies be prepared!!!



Roscoe:beer:


----------



## cincinnati

HOUSE said:


> I love muskie threads!!! You guys are brutal to each other. I always wanted to know what you guys did in between those 10,000 casts!


We bash anyone else who catches one! 

Seriously, anyone who tosses hooks in the water is not ultimately concerned about the well-being of the fish.


----------



## Bazzin05

cincinnati said:


> Seriously, anyone who tosses hooks in the water is not ultimately concerned about the well-being of the fish.


Quote of the year!!!

So true but lost upon so many people.


----------



## HOUSE

imalt said:


> There is no loyalty in the musky world. It is kind of like the hybrid world where someone tells two guys to go try a new spot while they catch all the big hybrids at a different spot.


hahaha I see what you did there, 'malty! I'm going to have to keep my eye on you from now on, Sir! That was good, lol.


----------



## yakfish

cincinnati said:


> We bash anyone else who catches one!
> 
> Seriously, anyone who tosses hooks in the water is not ultimately concerned about the well-being of the fish.


Very true LOL!


----------



## 9Left

Roscoe said:


> Gee 9 Left,you joined in 6-12 and have over 1800 posts.Either you are the best Fishermaan in these parts or you like to talk a lot.Sounds like you know little about Muskies.If you are able to lift a net with a Musky in it,I'll take you along one day this Fall and maybe you can learn something.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


What can I say... Some guys just have bigger posting histories than other guys...keep typing 'lil guy...yours will grow someday


----------



## backlashed

HOUSE said:


> I love muskie threads!!! You guys are brutal to each other. I always wanted to know what you guys did in between those 10,000 casts!


My favorite OGF quote comes from you, about muskie fishermen. I have to paraphrase, it's been about a year or so.

"You muskie fishermen are like dogs, always sniffin' each others butts"


----------



## yakfishlmr

Roscoe said:


> How about keeping the photo for you own collection.Don't see any need for it on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Didn't you state you took a muskie home on your truck in the biggest fish 2013 thread? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe

No amigo,you know I did not catch a Musky and haul it to the truck.You know what I caught.Tryin' to keep it going?



Roscoe


----------



## Mason52

In water as warm as it is now best to just water release them. If you have a big enough net, then net it, remove hooks then water release it without taking it out of the water. If you need a photo then get everything ready before you take it out of the water to take the pic. Take a quick pic then right back into the water holding it by the tail. once you feel it trying to swim off give it a little shove and watch it swim off to fight another day. If it pops back up and rolls over I've had luck holding them and running my trolling motor with it facing the direction I'm moving. While a musky looks tough they don't take being over handled very well especially when water temps are high. When water temps are pushing 80 degrees I just water release them and just pass on the photos, but that's me and I know guys that don't fish for, or catch many like their pictures and that's cool. Just try to make it a quick one. That's just kind of a basic CPR with I'm sure lots left out. I think there is a sticky on the musky forum about releasing muskies if you want to check it out. East Fork should start really coming on as far as muskies go. I have heard of five year old stocked muskies being as big as 48 inches in other Ohio lakes.


----------



## Mickey

You just don't stick your hand in a fish's gills. Ever. Unless you're going to keep it.


----------



## jeepguyjames

Roscoe said:


> Bassky,I was not knocking your catch.But I for one do not care to see a Bloody Musky that is going to bite the dust.And what's up with all the LOVE to see the photo? If you are fishing for Bass a 10-12" Red Shad Culprit worm is hard to beat.If you think you might catch a Musky while Bass fishing,smash down the barbs for quick release.Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Must be a P.E.T.A. member


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

backlashed said:


> My favorite OGF quote comes from you, about muskie fishermen. I have to paraphrase, it's been about a year or so.
> 
> "You muskie fishermen are like dogs, always sniffin' each others butts"


I think he was really talking about Central Ohio saugeye fishermen...


----------



## Mean Morone

Yes, I would LOVE to see a picture also. Congrats on the catch, musky are trophy fish for sure. I'm glad they are doing well in EF. That lake is full of shad and plenty of structure. Sometimes while fishing things happen that just can't be helped. Everyone has had similar experiences so I would suggest that only positive statements be offered. I'm not that familiar with musky, even though I've caught a few, but some fish recover quit well after bleeding from the gills. I had a smallmouth get hooked in a gill recently and I thought for sure it was a goner. I held it in the current and watched as the bleeding gradually stopped. I held it as long as I could, because it came to be very frisky. I finally let go and it swam away in a sprint. I felt very good about that fishes chances although I really don't know what the outcome was. All we can do is our best to make sure they have a chance to survive.


----------



## JimmyMac

Musky guys make the cat guys seem soft, shesh! lol. 

I don't really understand why there are even "musky" guys in certain areas. This being a SW Ohio forum, do we really even have a population enough in any of our lakes to actually target them? Perhaps some of you should stop being fishing hipsters and target something a little more realistic and less obscure. It seems coming up short after 10,000 casts leaves you a little irritable.


----------



## co-angler

Where's Sporto and his "pink panties in a twist" comment when its really needed?!


----------



## imalt

Muskie guys prefer purple panties. There are nothing better than musky threads on here.


----------



## co-angler

No doubt. One legend-ary member just disappeared. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler

Ooops legendary. Typo. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt

I miss that guy. He was a true ogf legendary troll.


----------



## Roscoe

JimmyMac said:


> Musky guys make the cat guys seem soft, shesh! lol.
> 
> I don't really understand why there are even "musky" guys in certain areas. This being a SW Ohio forum, do we really even have a population enough in any of our lakes to actually target them? Perhaps some of you should stop being fishing hipsters and target something a little more realistic and less obscure. It seems coming up short after 10,000 casts leaves you a little irritable.


I guess there are Musky guys around here cause we live here.Can't stop fishing for Muskies.There is nothing like having a Big Musky hit on a figure 8 and try to take your rod and arm off.And it doesn't take 10,000 casts to catch Muskies if you know what you are doing.I heard that some fishermen on here wear polka dot panties.You know who you are!



Roscoe


----------



## backlashed

imalt said:


> I miss that guy. He was a true ogf legendary troll.


What happened, did he get punted? I haven't seen any posts in a while.

Sorry for the hijack boys.


----------



## backlashed

Roscoe said:


> And it doesn't take 10,000 casts to catch Muskies if you know what you are doing.


I don't know what I'm doing and they wont leave me alone. The first was a rush, the last 4 have been just a pia, cause I'm not really ready to deal with them.


----------



## imalt

backlashed said:


> I don't know what I'm doing and they wont leave me alone. The first was a rush, the last 4 have been just a pia, cause I'm not really ready to deal with them.


I know a lot of musky guys that catch bass and a lot of bass guys that catch musky. Maybe they should just trade tackle boxes and everyone would catch the fish they were after. They are attracted to kayaks though so sorry backlashed.


----------



## meyers9163

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6umjxkn4LF8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]

Funny. I recall catching Muskie and Pike all the time in the UP of Michigan. I learned from experts up there. Funny how where catching muskie up there is routine this is exactly how we caught and released them as well. OHIO muskie aren't any different. Notice this video is the Utah department of fish and wildlife video and muskie aren't natural there either..... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## meyers9163

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4dvud9BGyI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]

Guess the guide service I've used in Minnesota is wrong as well. Hmmm trust experts or wannabe Ohio muskie experts...... 


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sporto

co-angler said:


> Where's Sporto and his "pink panties in a twist" comment when its really needed?!


[email protected] saw this


----------



## yakfishlmr

Roscoe said:


> No amigo,you know I did not catch a Musky and haul it to the truck.You know what I caught.Tryin' to keep it going?
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Actually I thought you did catch a musky, you didn't mention what type of fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe

yakfishlmr said:


> Actually I thought you did catch a musky, you didn't mention what type of fish.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yak,I did not mention a fish cause I didn't catch a fish.I caught a garbage bag full of old 8mm XXX movies in their original boxes.Today I found a Civil War sword dated 1864.I find all kinds of things.Good Luck Fishing!



Roscoe


----------



## Mason52

Guess I missed something. I watched the videos and looks just like the way we handle fish here, pretty much anyway. Land them quick, big net, short time out of the water. Only thing I didn't hear mentioned is handling them in warm water, but I guess they don't really have a real problem with that very often up North while here in OHIO it's pretty much a yearly thing. The thing I did hear them talk about in both videos is protecting the resource. If you don't know what water 80 degrees or more can do to a musky and best way to handle them in those kind of temps you might try and do a little reading about it. Lots of info out there about it for anyone interested.
Any time the water temps are to warm (in my opinion) to take a fish out of the water I will water release them. Just seems to make sense to me to do so. Others may choose to handle the fish they catch differently then I do and that's their choice. I just do what I think is right for the fish I catch whatever species it might be. Myself, I was just trying to offer some good advise about catching and handling a musky in warmer water. Water temps will be dropping off pretty quick now so warm water shouldn't be much of an issue the rest of this year. Accidental catches are are always going to happen so if you really want a warm water musky to have the best chance to survive, water release it.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I was just reading that Muskies, since they eat lots of littler fish, accumulate PCB's in their system and it's probably healthier to eat two or three smaller muskies than one real big old one if your a woman of childbearing age or a child. And adult males should only eat one or two really big muskies a month...


----------



## Roscoe

oldstinkyguy said:


> I was just reading that Muskies, since they eat lots of littler fish, accumulate PCB's in their system and it's probably healthier to eat two or three smaller muskies than one real big old one if your a woman of childbearing age or a child. And adult males should only eat one or two really big muskies a month...


Well,there is another BIG Musky for someone's diet.2 guys Bass Fishing at Lake St.Clair caught a Record Musky recently using live bait.But they were not very well prepared so they get a rope and hog tied the poor thing around the gills and it took them 2 hours to get the thing on board.May still be a record but it's dead meat now for sure.Oh what a shame!!




Roscoe


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Roscoe said:


> Well,there is another BIG Musky for someone's diet.2 guys Bass Fishing at Lake St.Clair caught a Record Musky recently using live bait.But they were not very well prepared so they get a rope and hog tied the poor thing around the gills and it took them 2 hours to get the thing on board.May still be a record but it's dead meat now for sure.Oh what a shame!!
> Roscoe


I'd love to see a picture...



(I knew there was life in this old thread yet)


----------



## Roscoe

I just Googled St.Clair record Musky and it brings you to the Lake St.Clair website where there is a photo and discussion.Dam that was a Big Musky!!



Roscoe


----------



## Lostleader

oldstinkyguy said:


> I was just reading that Muskies, since they eat lots of littler fish, accumulate PCB's in their system and it's probably healthier to eat two or three smaller muskies than one real big old one if your a woman of childbearing age or a child. And adult males should only eat one or two really big muskies a month...


I would eat a musky, see no reason its a special fish. Used to get them up north a lot. 

DC 33


----------

